# grouper in the bay?



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

what areas of the bay should i troll for grouper


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Try the pass.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish Happens,

I tried it for the first time last weekend. I had no luck but I could see where it could be good. I started at the Old Coast Guard Station on the South side of the bay. I trolled west towards Ft. Pickens. The water depth was really suprising. Within 100 yards of the shore I was still in 50 + feet of water. 

I too would like to hear from someone with some success. Also kinda thinking that trolling for grouper in the bay may be a seasonal thing. If I remember correctly the Big snapper and grouper move into the bay system during the winter months and then back offshore when the water marms back up. If that is the case, there are still plenty of kings, spanish, bonito and Jack Crevalle during the summer months, soit should still be fun!

Hope to hear from someone that has had some success!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Gloryboy,



Fish Happens 83 and I plan on trying it this weekend. One of us will post the results.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

GloryBoy, I would have answered to do exactly what you did! You just didn't find one that day. Keep trying, you'll succeed. If you're trolling stretches, try to stay in less than 40', the stretchs seem to lose their effectiveness, for me, at greater depths than that.



Additionally, yes, the grouper fishing in the bay is BEST in the winter, but they're there year round.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish Happens...I look forward to your report. Good luck.

Capt. Rozier, thanks for the advice. I saw you at Shoreline about a week or two ago picking up some clients, that is one beautiful boat your sporting.


----------



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i am heading out on saturday. i will keep yall in the loop


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Fish Happens 83,



Dont you mean "We" you name stealing whore! haha


----------



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i didnt steal ne thing but yes i do mean "WE" HAHAHA


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

You did so Darius. You know damn well you did. Thats going to cost you gas money!


----------



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i am paying that in ways. we just got to get bait. i will see if i can get it on friday but it may be to late by than


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

ok Darius,



We officially derailed your own post. haha:letsdrink


----------



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

i say we should head to mobile bay on saturday we got to fix that live well friday tho


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

stop talking about the trip man. text me if you want to do that.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

While trolling the stretches in the bay keep an eye on your sounder and return to a spot that shows some bottom structure and send down a live pinfish,large shrimp or small white trout. Make sure to leave the motor running and one of you Fish Happens guys(which ever is the real Fish Happens) is ready to manuever the boat to allow the other Fish Happens guy to pull the grouper out of the hole or bye,bye rig. Good luck out there. Hope you guys have a Fish Happening Happy Day


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that's the funniest exchange I've seen on here!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Your welcome for that exchange Capt Josh. Fish Happens 83 is my fishing partner. We are always doing crap like that.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *bonita dan (4/8/2008)*While trolling the stretches in the bay keep an eye on your sounder and return to a spot that shows some bottom structure and send down a live pinfish,large shrimp or small white trout. Make sure to leave the motor running and one of you Fish Happens guys(which ever is the real Fish Happens) is ready to manuever the boat to allow the other Fish Happens guy to pull the grouper out of the hole or bye,bye rig. Good luck out there. Hope you guys have a Fish Happening Happy Day






Thanks bonita dan. I'll def keep that in mind!


----------

